# Michigan Wheel XHS Ballistic 10-1/8 x 13 RH 933013 boat prop ?



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

You don't want it! The prop is fast, but it's hub/barrel is too big and it sticks out past the gear case. It's designed to work on every 25/30 hp motor on the market and it comes with plastic spacers to seal off the exhaust gasses. It fits my new suzuki perfectly because the gear case is larger than 3".


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> You don't want it! The prop is fast, but it's hub/barrel is too big and it sticks out past the gear case. It's designed to work on every 25/30 hp motor on the market and it comes with plastic spacers to seal off the exhaust gasses. It fits my new suzuki perfectly because the gear case is larger than 3".


Thanks for the information.........


----------

